
Android Tablets Holiday 2010 - J3L2404
https://spreadsheets4.google.com/ccc?key=tEHKyz7d6FqqhgrujfHtCiA&hl=en#gid=4
======
fierarul
Well this is one way to make sure you spam the right people: link to a Google
Docs spreadsheet and harvest the emails. I should probably start reading HN in
incognito mode.

~~~
studer
How do you harvest emails from a public Google Docs document?

